# Looking for advice on finding homes for males.



## Erin (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi,
I'm new to the website. I've joined because I need some advice. I've kept lots of fancy mice over the years (as pets, not to breed) as has my mother. Earlier this year my mother bought a female mouse who turned out to be pregnant. We took the pinkies to the vets at three weeks to be sexed. However, the vets sexed them WRONG and we didn't pick up on it, so now we have a lot of babies! The females are not a problem, we have large enough cages for them and of course females get on well together. The males on the other hand are fighting and there has already been one death. I've taken two but there are still lots of males of various colours that we need to find homes for. Rather than giving them to a pet store I'd like to find homes for them where I know they will be cared for properly, preferably by people who have had mice before. I'm afraid if we give them to a pet store they will end up as live snake bait or something! (My friend works in a pet store and she says this happens more often that people think. They often ban customers for buying live mice once every month or two) 
So what I am asking is does anyone know of a place, website or such where we can find safe homes for the boys? We don't intend to charge, we just want to find good homes for them. I'd really appreciate any help anyone could give me! Oh, and we live in Liverpool.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Not a good situation to be in. You will need to try and locate a local breeder who could help you deal with the situation. You can use adverts on this site for finding a local breeder and sales.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

a rescue would be the best option for rehoming a breeder as suggested for sexing.Are you in the UK :?:


----------



## Erin (Sep 24, 2014)

I've called the nearest animal shelter but they don't take mice. I also searched for local breeders and I can't find any!  Yes, I am from the UK. I live in Liverpool.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've sent some suggestions via pm.


----------

